# silver dollars in a cichlid tank



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hey, *** moved the clown loaches to a different tank because they were a little to small, so now in my 125 gallon tank i have 1 gt, 1 jd, and 1 texas and a rtbs so i was wordering if i could add 4 silver dollars to the tank and how these fish would work out long term in the 125. and could someone give me some other ideas of what they woud put in the 125 with the cichlids and rtbs


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

Silver Dollars can get large. Larger than really needed as dithers for what you have, if this is your intention. Amica Splendens are Central American and a lot tougher than Swordtails, are generally fine with JD's and Texans. Usual livebearer rule, 1 male to 4 females works fine. In a tank that size with the cichlids you have I'd go for a dozen, 2 males. 10 females. They are very active and would make a fine addition.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

I have 2 silver dollars in my 135g 3'x3'x2' tank with a bunch of African Cichlids. They are 12 years old, some of the oldest fish in my tank. I would sudjest having tall plants for them to be able to hide in. The like to swim at mid to top range of my tank.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

i probably not gonna get thesilver dollars anymore, since im not looking for any dither fish. but i am looking for a fish to go in the tank with the cichlids i have so anyone got any ideas. it can be anything as long as it can live with thee cichlids and doesnt get to big or aggressive


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

rainbow shark? Gonna need a place to hide out though. they get a decent size but not huge and can handle their own in a large tank with those kinds of fish


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

thought about that, but i already have a red tailed shark so not sure if a rainbow shark would work but if so then i might get one. but any other ideas


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

bigdaddycon said:


> i probably not gonna get thesilver dollars anymore, since im not looking for any dither fish. but i am looking for a fish to go in the tank with the cichlids i have so anyone got any ideas. it can be anything as long as it can live with thee cichlids and doesnt get to big or aggressive


I would get a group of 6 SD. 3 will just end up fighting each other all the time.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I also wouldnt mix a Rainbow shark with a RTB shark. They'll fight to the death.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

mok3t said:


> I also wouldnt mix a Rainbow shark with a RTB shark. They'll fight to the death.


That is not cool, and not what the guy is looking for.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

well i took a trip to my lfs and came back with a female pnik con and a rubber pleco. so the stock in my tank is 1 gt, 1 tex, 1 jd, 1 con, 1 rtbs, and 1 rubber pleco, and 1 clown pleco( which i had in a different tank but moved it to the 125) so how does this stock look for long term. and can anybody share their experiences with the rubber pleco and how big it will get(i read it gets about 8 inches)


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

phishes said:


> mok3t said:
> 
> 
> > I also wouldnt mix a Rainbow shark with a RTB shark. They'll fight to the death.
> ...


He said he _wouldn't_ mix them.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I have had my Rubberlip pleco for going on two years and it is only about four inches. Does a great job keeping the tank clean though. I had multiple but this one killed the others.


----------

